
Airbar: Turns any laptop display in a touch screen - phowat
http://www.air.bar/
======
green_lunch
My laptop has a touch screen and I had to disable it. If dust or any moisture
gets on the screen, it goes crazy and I have to shut my computer down and
clean the screen off.

------
april1stislame
Now this is interesting. If only it had Linux support... Thanks!

